# Phenom 955 vs 965 vs 1055T vs 1090T



## Sporkster (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
I've been wondering which option is best in my case. Browsing through the sticky topic lists, I notice that both higher AMD builds use the 965, but I've been told/read that the 955 is a sure purchase since the black edition is good for overclocking. Also, checking some benchmarks, the 955 is faster than the 1055T out of the box for gaming... however, how long is this likely to be the case? 
I guess the main question here is 4 vs 6 cores. I will not be doing video editing, but I will doing a lot of gaming and would like this CPU to work well for some years. How much has multi-threading evolved in games recently and how much is it likely to evolve within 1-2 years?
Thank you!


P.S. Here are the current prices where I will be buying them:
955 - 119$, 965 - 135$, 1055t - 165$, 1090t - 185$


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Most people on the forum will say don't get a six core because no program can use more than 4 cores. But I bought one and it does well with all games I play. I have the 1075T and it runs every thing. I bought the 6 core because I don't have a lot of money and I wanted to be future proof. I think part of the reason that the 955 is faster than the 1055T is because the 955 is 3.2Ghz and the 1055T is 2.8Ghz. The black edition is good if you want to overclock but if you don't have overclocking plans than go with the 1075T because it is about $30 cheaper than the 1090t. Bottom line I would go with the 6 core because it offers more protected for the future.


----------



## Sporkster (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your input, Timer. Honestly I'm thinking of going along those lines for those reasons and because I've never overclocked before. However I'd like some opinions because of the large price difference with the quad cores. 
I checked the 1075t - it's 175$ at the store where I will most likely be purchasing parts, so probably would go with the 1090t if it came to that. I wonder if a hex core with 3.2ghz vs quad with 3.2ghz warrants a 65$ extra?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For gaming, a 4 core is more than sufficient. Games are just starting to catch up to 4 cores that have been around for several yrs. 
If you get a CPU with the speed you require then you don't have to OC.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I personally think it is worth it because it makes your system future proof. It allows you to be ready for when games can use 6 cores. I personally thought it was worth it when I did. But it is up to you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Future proof is a very broad statement and rarely applicable to PC's or any other type of technology.
By the time games catch up to 6 cores the PC will be obsolete.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

The reason I took the 6 core is because the new consoles are due out soon. Currently the consoles have 3. The new ones should have a minimum of 6 Cores. The reason games only really use 2 cores is because they are following the consoles. The Xbox 360 has 3 cores. The current duel Core CPUs are more powerful than the 3 CPU core of the Xbox 360. So when the next system comes out the 6 core CPU will be able to run the new games running out according to my theory.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Q-Core CPU's have been around for several yrs. yet few games can utilize more than 2 cores.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Because the game consoles CPUs are not equal to a quad core they have the power of a duel. When the next consoles come out 4 and 6 cores will be utilized according to my theory.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Go with a 955 or just wait for the new bulldozer cpu's to be released. I have a feeling those quads will put the current 6 cores to shame.

The fact that games rarely use more then two cores is not because they follow consoles. Rather the average consumer has just recently went from your basic single core set up PC's to your duals, about 3-4 years ago they were still selling single core pc's at wally world. Your quad core pc's are just starting to take their place with the average consumer. Your dual cores are mainstream at the moment and will be for some time. Their a good bit cheaper then quads when penny pitching.


----------

